# Halloween in Japan



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

_*"New" holiday called Halloween* 
By Elaine Lies
1 hour, 10 minutes ago

Ghosties and ghoulies, princesses and pumpkins took to the streets of Tokyo this weekend as Japan celebrated one of its newest festivals -- Halloween.

Little known two decades ago, Halloween has spread in cities such as Tokyo, where autumn now sees florists selling pumpkins, shopping arcades festooned with paper Jack o'lanterns -- and even black-and-orange costumes for dogs on offer at pet shops.

Halloween, as Japan now knows it, is unabashedly American, and few Japanese know much about its origins. "It's a time to dress up and have fun," said Yukiko Kobayashi, 34, whose 4-year-old daughter Kao wore a princess costume while watching a Halloween parade at Tokyo Disneyland._

http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=29&art_id=qw1162105741243W643


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i never been to japan


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Maybe they can dress up like Mr. Robot. Domo Oreo, Domo 77! LOL


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

It makes sense that the Japanese would celebrate this because of their CosPlay antics. Interesting article


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I wonder if there are any haunters in japan?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

there's certainly the haunted.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

MMMMmmmm.....Sweet red bean paste.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> I wonder if there are any haunters in japan?


 Not sure about that, but I do know that dressing up for Halloween is getting bigger. I had my 1st shipment to Japan last year along with 1 phone call wanting an express shipment for a costume.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i reaaly would lovre to go to japan for a day.


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

indeed.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I lived in Okinawa, Japan for 11 years. 
There is a large American military community there, so there is probably more exposure to Halloween than in mainland Japan. 
We lived off-base, and we got Japanese(Okinawan) trick-or-treaters every year. Most of them weren't wearing costumes, but some were. 
Those locals that were lucky enough to have American friends would go on-base to trick-or-treat. 

My wife and I put together a few haunts and Halloween parties for the U.S. Army unit I was attached to.

This was long before we went completely crazy for Halloween.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awesome!

I wonder if Disney has had Halloween stuff there all along? I'd imagine they would follow the regular park activities as they are in America.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I know they've had dark rides and funhouses there for a good while, and a few pro haunts. I know the Japanese aren't the most emotionally expressive folks on the planet but they love a good laugh and have pretty twisted senses of humor (check out some of their weird game shows).

The pro haunt I'd most like to do if I could afford to do one would probably take off better there than it would here, ironically. It's a sci-fi horror concept that sprouted from seeds that anime and J-horror were probably responsible for sowing in the first place. If only I could speak Japanese... and have a great big pile of money...


----------

